# Korolev will be a free agent



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...922.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers declined to exercise the third-year option in the contract of former first-round draft pick Yaroslav Korolev, making him an unrestricted free agent after the season, the team said Friday.
> 
> General Manager Elgin Baylor, Coach Mike Dunleavy and Andy Roeser, executive vice president, decided not to pay the 19-year-old Russian $2.7 million in the 2007-08 season. Instead, the Clippers said they would attempt to re-sign the 12th overall pick in the 2005 draft at a lower price.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I must say I am quite surprised. I thought Korolev was suppose to be included more in the team soon but this throws everything out of whack. I didn't expect this move since it was assumed Dunleavy liked him. Is this move in response to Kaman's extension talks? Seems like there is a bigger picture since the Clippers are trying to cut cap space in 07.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Perhaps further indication that kaman will indeed sign that deal....i say they offer him a million. Korolev probably is pissed, but he will have a chance to make more on the open market, or else go back to europe. Or else resign with the clippers and still be a millionare. 

Thats why this new rookie scale deal is good. Instead of 3 guaranteed years, its only 2 now. So if a team has to cut costs, they have options..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They probably feel that he wont play this year and they can resign him to a smaller deal which would help the cap situation.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup. Actually, he probably wont play next year either, so why give him millions guaranteed? Clippers would have been in a tougher position had they gotten a Granger i guess. They pretty much would have had to trade maggette already for cap space. Because Granger also wouldnt have gotten hardly any playing time on this team, but you can be sure they wouldnt have had a chance to resign granger if they didnt pick up his option. At least with korolev they still have a decent chance of resigning him.

If youre wondering how this actually clears up cap space for the european guys if the clippers are still over the cap anyway.... If im not mistaken, this means they can use a minimum free agent deal or part of their exception for korolev, and, still sign diaz or sofo while being over the cap, since those players are clippers property..youre always allowed to go over the cap to sign or resign players.

If youre wondering if we can just trade away our first round draft picks next year to save even more money, the answer is no. Only if we get 2 of them (minnesota's pick), and then we can trade only one of them. Reason being you cant have NO first rounders in consecutive seasons. So i predict we get another korolev type next year as well, but this time, stash him in europe. Either that, or maggette is traded, because if the clippers are going to cut corners like this to save money for livvy's contract, its doubtful they give a mid first rounder guaranteed money while they still have so many players on the dept chart.

HOnestly, how can anyone barring a blockbuster trade crack this lineup?

Centers - Kaman, Rebraca (if he comes back), Davis, Thomas, Brand, Williams (this is an INSANE number of guys who can play center)

Power Forward - Brand, Thomas, Davis, Williams, Singleton (again, no shortage here)

Small Forward - Maggette, Ross, Mobley, Livingston, Singleton, Thomas

Shooting Guard - Mobley, Ross, Cassell, Livingston, Ewing, Maggette

Point Guard - Livingston, Cassell, Ewing, Mobley

I mean, at almost every position were 2 deep as far as starter level players. ANd some positions we go 3 and 4 deep due to versatility. Its obvious korolev will not play, no matter how good he might be, because he will not be all of a sudden as good as some of the clippers SECOND teamers: thomas, Maggette, etc, nor do i think hes as good as clippers THIRD teamers: Singleton, etc. Same thing for a draft pick next year. No way do they crack the lineup. 

Ill be very curious as to what luxury tax is set at next year, and who the clippers have on their roster. If the clippers end up being right there, this korolev pick instead of the guy i wanted: granger, might end up saving the team 4 million dollars+.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I demand that we draft Bill Walker with one our first rounders and that he receive a nice piece of PT. Cutting costs be damned!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

This is way too big of a gamble. I expect a team to offer him a 5 year deal totaling around 20 mil this offseason while Clippers will probably offer him the minumum. Horrible gamble taken by Dunleavy and Baylor


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I fail to see how this is a horrible gamble? What is the gamble of not picking up his option? He barely even plays as is, not to metion we are deep at SF. He isnt going to see any real PT anyway. I think this is a good move, because I want to see more of Singleton anyway.

There isnt one team in the NBA that is going to give Korolev a 5 year deal at 20 mil total. If any other team signs him, the most they will offer will be a 3 year deal and more then likely the 3rd year is a team option.

Ill take our chances this offseason by offering Korolev a smaller contract.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> This is way too big of a gamble. I expect a team to offer him a 5 year deal totaling around 20 mil this offseason while Clippers will probably offer him the minumum. Horrible gamble taken by Dunleavy and Baylor


how is this a gamble? this is a fantastic move by management imo. we are in position to give livingston his extension, and ANYONE would agree livingston's role on the team >>>>>>>>>>> korolev's. yes i kno koro hasn't had the chance to prove himself as much but there are a lot more higher priorities to be taken care of first. he doesnt even look that intriguing or special so i doubt other teams will get in line to give him a multi-year contract


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why did they draft this bum with Danny Granger and Gerald Green sitting right there? Ugh.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why did they draft this bum with Danny Granger and Gerald Green sitting right there? Ugh.


Neither Granger or Green are good enough to get any minutes either, Maggette/Ross/Singleton are all superior players at SF.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

leidout said:


> Neither Granger or Green are good enough to get any minutes either, Maggette/Ross/Singleton are all superior players at SF.


If you think that Ross or Singleton is better than Granger, you are completely kidding yourself. Granger has been a bit overrated so far, but there is no doubting that he has a very good future ahead of him and is certainly already a better player than those two.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If you think that Ross or Singleton is better than Granger, you are completely kidding yourself. Granger has been a bit overrated so far, but there is no doubting that he has a very good future ahead of him and is certainly already a better player than those two.


Agreed. Not to mention who would honestly take Quentin Ross' career arch over Granger. That's foolishness.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why did they draft this bum with Danny Granger and Gerald Green sitting right there? Ugh.


good question and i dont know the answer


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> Why did they draft this bum with Danny Granger and Gerald Green sitting right there? Ugh.


Didn't matter who had they drafted, no one would have gotten the playing time over Ross and Maggette, esp. now with Thomas in the mix as well. Sure, Granger might be a better player, but Dun still would have most likely not played him and what makes Gerald Green so different from Yarik? Clippers didn't pick up the option as a money saving move, not because Korolev wasn't good enough, the kid did drop 25 on Golden State in the one real opportunity he had to play


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is a risk if the Clippers expect to re-sign him. I am sure this move doesn't please Korolev so I don't know if he will re-sign. If the Clippers have lost faith in him that is one thing but if they think he can still be good this move is odd. Right now I can't tell if it is good or bad. To be honest I have never seen Korolev play significant minutes to give a fair judgment on him. I think I would have preferred Granger, actually I think I know I would have preferred him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think its debateable, the Ross/Singleton/Granger thing. Right now, Ross defense way better than granger, ross offense, not as good as Granger. Singleton reminds me a lot of granger, they were similar players in college, and similar here in the NBA. What does that mean? Granger would get little to no playing time just like Singleton is.

But still, who is a better player is besides the point. Unfortunately Dunleavvy marches to the beat of his own drummer. If he starts Q Ross over Maggette, do you really think Granger would start over Q ross? Would granger even surpass Maggette on the depth chart? Nope. Whomever we drafted, would not have gotten run last year, this year, nor next year, outside of injuries.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Great move by the Clips. I dont see how this is a gamble. We need to save as much cap room as possible so we can extend Livy next year. Kaman was a must sign if we wanted to keep Dunleavy and our new found winning attittude. Korolev=Bye Bye


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

More run for Bill Walker I say.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.draftexpress.com/dedaily.php?p=362

You guys can say it's a cap move. Of course saving money is key here, but this movement would have never been made if Korolev wasn't a complete disappointment. You don't throw away a 19-year old lottery pick after only one year of NBA experience just for money purposes.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm probably repeating what everyone else said, but why the heck would you draft a 17 year old knowing damn well he wont be ready to contribute for 3 to 4 years just to let him go before his 3rd season? I know its a cap move, but c'mon now. If they didnt grossly overpay Tim Thomas (just cuz he was lights out for the Suns in the playoffs last year), they wouldnt have had to do this. It just does not make very much sense in my eyes.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Should've kept him overseas with CSKA and kept his rights


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say give him some actual PT this season, maybe when Q or Corey are in foul trouble...atleast....
the little bit i have seen him play it seems as if he can be a great shooter and he is mobile and man if he has that ...i wouldnt want to see him leave


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I thought the Celtics declining Banks' option was a bad move; this is a terrible move. The franchise now loses their position holding his restricted status at the end of the deal. Why draft a project to release him before his rookie contract is up? This move is a straight-up loss of value.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This Clippers team is way too deep and there is no way Korolev will ever see playing time. Singleton will play before the kid.


----------

